# I hope I can help save this poor colt



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor little guy! If the humane society won't do anything, you might want to try a private rescue organization and get the media involved.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Poor guy! Keep is posted about him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Call the county sheriff and if they won't move call the TV, channel 9 in OKC does these stories fairly frequently.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

People who keep their property like a junkyard, with starving animals decorating the landscape are not right in the head. Good luck rescuing this poor animal, so so sad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

JEEZ! and all that green grass on this side of his fence! Def . call the SPCA or humane society. That is not acceptable!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I called the humane society 2 weeks ago. I called them today so hopefully they will call me back today or tomorrow and see if I can get some sort of update. If they won't do anything I'll call the sheriff's department next since the are outside city limits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG, the poor thing!!! Call the cops, the media, ASPCA, anyone you can think off....that poor horse needs to get out of there ASAP! Keep us posted.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

OH dear god, offer them $50 bucks for the poor thing and it'd probably save him a lot faster than calling AC =/

It's a crap thing to have to resort to, but honestly by the time the respective "helping" agencies get going, he's going to be feet up in the air.

^the above is assuming there is no illness making him look like that, but if the surroundings are not that wholesome, it's probably just neglect


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> OH dear god, offer them $50 bucks for the poor thing and it'd probably save him a lot faster than calling AC =/
> 
> It's a crap thing to have to resort to, but honestly by the time the respective "helping" agencies get going, he's going to be feet up in the air.
> 
> ^the above is assuming there is no illness making him look like that, but if the surroundings are not that wholesome, it's probably just neglect


 I just said that to my husband after I posted what I posted that I would even be more proactive and been on their front porch offering them money for the horse.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's what Flicka looked like when we got her!! Same situation. Bribed with $100 to get her out of hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly it's a pretty shady looking trailer and they also have a bunch of barrels with roosters in them so I'm thinking they keep fighting roosters. They don't seem like the type to let me walk up and offer them money. I'd be afraid to walk up to the door at this place. It's a shaby trailer with trash everywhere. It doesn't really scream visitors welcome and I don't want to get shot lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Then go for it, if you can!! When you approach the 'owners' of that poor sweet thing, be genuine and as 'nonchalant' as possible - don't exchange names, etc. unless you think a sale is happening. That way, if they refuse,_ *you can call the humane society* *every single day afterwards* *until*_* they re-home him* - make yourself _"The squeaky wheel that gets_ _the grease"._ Best of luck, and good for you to care for this poor little guy 
**Just saw your reply about their "residence"..... Maybe walk up casually and say, "Hey, that's a cool horse you have! I'll give you $50.00 for him!" Scratch something out on paper, give them the money and take him away on the spot.....


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Honestly it's a pretty shady looking trailer and they also have a bunch of barrels with roosters in them so I'm thinking they keep fighting roosters. They don't seem like the type to let me walk up and offer them money. I'd be afraid to walk up to the door at this place. It's a shaby trailer with trash everywhere. It doesn't really scream visitors welcome and I don't want to get shot lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The best type, bring someone with you, preferably male, go up to the trailer offer them whatever you can afford to offer them. They will probably take it so they can get their next fix on whatever drug they are taking. Get the horse out of there and then keep reporting them!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

dlpark2 said:


> The best type, bring someone with you, preferably male, go up to the trailer offer them whatever you can afford to offer them. They will probably take it so they can get their next fix on whatever drug they are taking. Get the horse out of there and then keep reporting them!


Sad but may be true. Cash talks. I'd say keep an extra fifty in smaller bills, crumpled and sad looking. Prepare to offer 100, and say that's all you have. Don't dress nice. And definitely bring a tougher male with you.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well let me talk to the humane society first as I could use their financial resources. Rehabbing a horse this emaciated is going to be expensive with shots and feed and vet bills etc. Plus there is the possibility of this horse having a disease or something contagious. I wouldn't want him anywhere near horses till we got him vet checked and coggins pulled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

dlpark2 said:


> The best type, bring someone with you, preferably male, go up to the trailer offer them whatever you can afford to offer them. They will probably take it so they can get their next fix on whatever drug they are taking. Get the horse out of there and then keep reporting them!


Good advice dlpark2! Once you get that horse out of there, though, I'd take a deep breath and be done with those people!!- then put your focus on getting that poor thing back to health


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ I agree with that. 

If you go up there with any kinda attitude will be a disaster. Don't even mention anying wrong with the horse at all. 

G'luck... Poor guy needs it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you think they're keeping fighting roosters there, then don't go anywhere near that trailer without a deputy. You could end up in deep.......stuff, regardless if you have a guy with you or not. 

Also, remember that Oklahoma is a very strong "Property Owner's Rights" state and that there really isn't much that can be done legally if they have food and water on the premises. The law says they have to have food and water, doesn't say they actually have to feed it. Rescuing horses is TOUGH in this state. Be very very careful.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you think they're keeping fighting roosters there, then don't go anywhere near that trailer without a deputy. You could end up in deep.......stuff, regardless if you have a guy with you or not.
> 
> Also, remember that Oklahoma is a very strong "Property Owner's Rights" state and that there really isn't much that can be done legally if they have food and water on the premises. The law says they have to have food and water, doesn't say they actually have to feed it. Rescuing horses is TOUGH in this state. Be very very careful.


I know that is exactly why I'm hesitant to go there at all. I'd rather work with the humane society and sheriffs department. I'd rather not get mixed up in something bad. I was nervous just getting this picture taken even though I was in my car on the road. I was pretty sure no one was home but you never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stay as anonymous as possible in any reports you make. YOu don't want that kind of folk knowing where you live.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> stay as anonymous as possible in any reports you make. YOu don't want that kind of folk knowing where you live.


Couldn't agree with you more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Update! So I got in touch with the actual lady who investigates livestock cases for the humane society. She said that she never heard about my call from two weeks ago... Anyways she is going to check out the situation tomorrow and see who lives there and if they have any law problems. That way the can squeeze them to relinquish ownership. If they won't relinquish she said she is going to offer cash. She's getting in touch with the sheriffs department immediately as well. So hurray poor baby may be out of there very soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

golly I hope so! And you keep yourself safe in all this!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well whoever owns the horse won't know about me that's why I wanted the humane society so they can go there with sheriff's department.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's the reverse situation. A friend rescued a filly in pretty rough shape. Had the vet out and followed his instructions to the letter. Weight doesn't suddenly materialize overnight so she was reported.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I've rehabbed an emaciated horse before it takes months! It took the horse I rehabbed 6 month just to look sort of normal. This is a small town I'm not too worried about being reported and if I was it could easily be explained that the baby is getting rehabbed if I end up fostering him/her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hope he is out of there soon. too bad he could not 'escape' and get found along the side of the road...  oops naughty me. 
The laws here have changed, they used to be if there was food available and water available then they would leave the horse. It has taken a lot of people and groups to get the law changed, or enforced. But there are still a lot of starved horses , dogs, and other animals here.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stevenson said:


> hope he is out of there soon. too bad he could not 'escape' and get found along the side of the road...  oops naughty me.
> The laws here have changed, they used to be if there was food available and water available then they would leave the horse. It has taken a lot of people and groups to get the law changed, or enforced. But there are still a lot of starved horses , dogs, and other animals here.


Lol yeah if the "escaped" excuse could work. Well hopefully ill hear something soon. I think we can get that baby out of there. It out to be a cute horses when it finishes growing. You can't tell from the pics but I'm pretty sure it's a smokey brown. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

just wondering if the poor baby got removed yet ?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen horses kept like this before, and IMO neglect is abuse. You KNOW when your animal looks skinny and unkept.
Still, we should not jump to conclusions in every case of a skinny horse. For instance, if you see a skinny horse in amongst a herd of ones in good flesh, it could be a hard keeper. And it DOES take a lot of time to fix, if indeed you can. I'm pretty sure that "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP), who was a skinny 4yo when I beat out the Meat Market by paying $140.00 for him at auction (1986), had never been in good flesh. He never did fill out and get fat.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah but this horse is a yearling so I'm thinking definite neglect. It is also being kept in unsafe conditions a small lot full of all kinds of trash everywhere. And I haven't heard anything yet she has not emailed me back yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why haven't you taken the pic to the newspaper? Have you shown the pics to law enforcement? Have you shown them to the local humane society chapter?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Why haven't you taken the pic to the newspaper? Have you shown the pics to law enforcement? Have you shown them to the local humane society chapter?


The humane society has contacted the sheriffs department but I haven't heard anything else yet. The humane society livestock investigator has not emailed me back with an update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I had an issue like this with a neighbors horse- At least here, if there is an active investigation, they aren't going to really offer up details until its said and done with. I still stayed on their butts... Squeaky wheel... And the horse eventually disappeared, but it took a couple months. I don't know if the horse died or got taken.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well this horse doesn't have months but I'm going to keep after them. If they have problems removing the colt then we discussed offering cash if they won't relinquish the horse. So for now I'll just wait to hear something and try to be patient. I wish he wasn't so close to their house I'd sneak him some food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Best of luck to you in this!!! The "squeaky wheel" oftentimes _does_ get the grease - make a quick call to the humane society/sherriff's dept., enquiring _every single day_ until they_ have_ to take action! I hope that the result will be your ownership of this very deserving colt, and the sooner the better.... Good for you for your concern for him!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Small update! 
So the humane society got back in touch with me she said that she took pictures and left a letter asking the owner to contact her. The owner has not yet done so unfortunately.... So she has turned in a report to the sheriffs department and I am also going to make a complaint so there is just more than one person saying the horse is skinny. So next is to see if them sheriffs department can convince them to clean their act up or relinquish ownership. If this does not work we're moving on to the hey want to sell that colt method. I'll keep you guys updated as I get them  On a positive note it looks like the colt has picked up a little weight with all the rain making the grass grow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try "severly malnourished". That sounds a lot worse than skinny. In Ontario the HS has to follow up on complaints and has to first issue an order for care, giving the owner a chance to comply. The officer will do a followup to the order. If the animal appears to be in eminent danger it can be removed and charges can be laid. Often the HS needs homes to take these animals. Here they will help with feed and cover vet costs.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Try "severly malnourished". That sounds a lot worse than skinny. In Ontario the HS has to follow up on complaints and has to first issue an order for care, giving the owner a chance to comply. The officer will do a followup to the order. If the animal appears to be in eminent danger it can be removed and charges can be laid. Often the HS needs homes to take these animals. Here they will help with feed and cover vet costs.


Yeah I said that I would foster if they would take care of the vet bills. I told them extremely emaciated I didn't use the word skinny in my complaint. The sheriffs department is supposed to get back with the HS. So when she hears something and updates me I'll let you guys know. With its young age he/she ought to bounce back if all he needs is groceries. I'll put a good education on him/her and with its young age it should be pretty adoptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad they are doing something! It's hard to get help for animals around here!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Goodness, that poor guy.
I hope the Sheriffs get in there soon.
Good on you for looking out for him.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the owner got back in touch with the HS. He said it was none of their business. She told him any emaciated horse is HS business. He said that he just owned the horse for a month. She asked him what he was feeding him and he said he has grass... She told this little lot does not have enough grass to sustain the colt and he then claimed he has hay. He also claimed that he bought the colt that way and he was fattening him up. So many lies, that colt has been there since November and it used to have healthy weight on it. This owner does not give me much hope for redemption. The HS is going to monitor if he is getting hay and water. Some people should not own animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Telling the HS that it is none of their business is going to get him far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope the HS issued an order. In cases like this the courts do stand behind the HS. Without the order the HS is just blowing hot air. If they don't do a follow up, remind them that they are supported by donations and it would be a shame if most of them dried up as there goes someone's job.


----------

